# What is wrong with my pc



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, Ok so I have a pc (windows 7) and my computer always freezes. I don't use any bad sites (game sites, scams, spam etc.) I just use basic sites. I use Mozilla Firefox. Everyday I use CCleaner before turning off my laptop and every week or so run Microsoft Security Essentials. Everytime I scan my computer it says its fine and nothing bad is found but everytime I am on my laptop it will just freeze randomly during any task. Usually it will stay frozen until I turn of laptop but if I don't it could stay frozen for a long time (it was once frozen for about an hour but went into hibernation mode, when i resumed after a couple hours it still said not responding.) So the only real way for me to fix is to restart computer. I hate doing this and I know it's bad. So is there anything I can do to fix it or does anyone know if there's a problem? A reply would be appreciated so much. Thanks!! Here is a scan from Hijack this :

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:36:56 PM, on 6/12/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16766)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Daniel\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HKLM] c:\sysmgt\security\runtime\policy\install\facebook.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKLM] C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\7z83765ED4\inj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKCU] c:\sysmgt\security\runtime\policy\install\facebook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [Policies] c:\sysmgt\security\runtime\policy\install\facebook.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [Policies] c:\sysmgt\security\runtime\policy\install\facebook.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: FSL Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Clean - {CCF00E14-7C5E-4420-9BF3-AA4809CFAA13} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ClickClean\CCLayer.exe
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {C345E174-3E87-4F41-A01C-B066A90A49B4} (WRC Class) - http://trial.trymicrosoftoffice.com/...soft/wrc32.ocx
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11175 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your HiJackThis log would be much easier to read if you didn't submit it in red text and if you left it in black text.

According to a number of entries in your log, your computer appears to be infected.

Are you still using the original version of Windows 7(64-bit), or have you upgraded it to SP1?

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

edited out the color.

thanks, 

v


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see what's installed and what may need to be uninstalled, updated, or replaced.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. 

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

valis said:


> edited out the color.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> v


Aaaaah! Much better on my old eyes.  :up:

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is the scan
and sorry about the red text it was easier for me to read

Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
ActiveCheck component for HP Active Support Library
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Shockwave Player
Akamai NetSession Interface
AMD USB Filter Driver
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
Atheros Driver Installation Program
CamStudio OSS Desktop Recorder
CinemaNow Media Manager
ClickClean
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink MediaShow
CyberLink MediaShow
CyberLink PowerDVD 9
CyberLink PowerDVD 9
CyberLink YouCam
CyberLink YouCam
D3DX10
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7
Foxit Reader
FSL Launcher 1.1.4.4 SR1
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
HP Advisor
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP MediaSmart CinemaNow 2.0
HP Power Plan Utility
HP Software Framework
HP Update
HP User Guides 0178
HPAsset component for HP Active Support Library
IrfanView (remove only)
Java(TM) 6 Update 23
Junk Mail filter update
LabelPrint
LabelPrint
LibreOffice 3.3
LightScribe System Software
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Suite Activation Assistant
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Save as PDF or XPS Add-in for 2007 Microsoft Office programs
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Works
Microsoft WSE 3.0 Runtime
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.17)
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
PhotoNow!
PhotoNow!
Power2Go
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerDirector
QuickTime
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows 7
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Recovery Manager
Revo Uninstaller 1.91
Roxio CinemaNow 2.0
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2466156)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2509488)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2464583)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2535818)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (KB2464623)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
Send To Toys v2.6
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Visual Studio 2008 x64 Redistributables
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
XdN Tweaker 0.9.2.1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save the free version of

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.54.0.1000*

then close all open windows first, then install them both, then restart the computer.

Follow these instructions next, carefully and completely:

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - Perform quick scan - Scan".

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Click "Scan your Computer - Perform Quick Scan - Next".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "OK".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Next".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "Preferences - Statistics/Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, I don't see any full-time antivirus program installed and running in that computer. 
I recommend you download and install *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.657.0*

*Java(TM) 6 Update 23* needs to be updated to *Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.26(6 Update 26)*

*Mozilla Firefox 3.6.17* should be updated to *Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1*

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

_*Here is the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware scan :*_

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6850

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

6/13/2011 6:32:56 PM
mbam-log-2011-06-13 (18-32-56).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 177887
Time elapsed: 8 minute(s), 18 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 3
Registry Values Infected: 4
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 2

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{G317JR2G-GLIE-NB8D-UDJ7-7SS2P101UL63} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{G317JR2G-GLIE-NB8D-UDJ7-7SS2P101UL63} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Trymedia Systems (Adware.TryMedia) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\HKLM (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: HKLM -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run\Policies (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: Policies -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\HKCU (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: HKCU -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run\Policies (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: Policies -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\sysmgt\security\runtime\policy\install\facebook.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\cglogs.dat (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

_*Here is the SUPERAntiSpyware scan :*_

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/13/2011 at 08:00 PM

Application Version : 4.54.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 7261
Trace Rules Database Version: 5073

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:18:38

Memory items scanned : 817
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 2849
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 16349
File threats detected : 35

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\E33V55X3 ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\E33V55X3 ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\E33V55X3 ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\E33V55X3 ]
.macromedia.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cookies ]
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/13/2011 at 06:41 PM

Application Version : 4.54.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 7261
Trace Rules Database Version: 5073

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:00:05

Memory items scanned : 12
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 0
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 0
File threats detected : 0


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

flavallee said:


> Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, I don't see any full-time antivirus program installed and running in that computer.
> I recommend you download and install *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.657.0*
> 
> *Java(TM) 6 Update 23* needs to be updated to *Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.26(6 Update 26)*
> ...


I already have microsoft security essentials and i scan at least once a week


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

krazykid74 said:


> I already have microsoft security essentials and i scan at least once a week


Nothing in your scan log and uninstall list shows that *Microsoft Security Essentials* is installed in your computer.

If it's installed, you would see the following:

1. A green icon with white checkmark in the taskbar.

2. A "Microsoft Security Client" entry in the startup list.

3. A "Microsoft Antimalware" entry in the services list.

4. An entry for it in the Control Panel - Programs and Features list.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

flavallee said:


> Nothing in your scan log and uninstall list shows that *Microsoft Security Essentials* is installed in your computer.
> 
> If it's installed, you would see the following:
> 
> ...


Yes all of that is there and it is already installed


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log, then submit it here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:43:21 PM, on 6/14/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16766)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKLM] C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\7z83765ED4\inj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: FSL Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Clean - {CCF00E14-7C5E-4420-9BF3-AA4809CFAA13} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ClickClean\CCLayer.exe
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {C345E174-3E87-4F41-A01C-B066A90A49B4} (WRC Class) - http://trial.trymicrosoftoffice.com/trialoaa/buymsoffice_assets/framework//microsoft/wrc32.ocx
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10974 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're obviously using the 64-bit version of Windows 7 - which doesn't play well with HiJackThis.

I still don't see Microsoft Security Essentials installed and running.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Do a search for *%temp%*

When that temp folder appears and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside of it.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

Do a search for *c:\windows\temp* and then repeat the same steps.

After you're done with deleting the contents of both temp folders, restart the computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

alright that is done and i use microsoft security essentials all the time i don't know why it doesn't show
i tried downloading again but it wouldn't let me because it said its already installed


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, then type in *MSCONFIG* and then click OK - "Startup" tab.

When you look in the "Startup Item" column, you will see entries that have a checkmark next to them.

Write down those names exactly as you see them spelled there.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

I'll then give you further instructions.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
HP Quick Launch Buttons
Realtek HD Audio Manager
Realtek OSD for Volume/Mute
HPWirelessAssistance
COMODO Internet Security
Microsoft Security Client
LightScribe
Windows Live Messenger
HKLM
SUPERAntiSpyware
Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2 0
Quicktime
iTunes
hpwuSchd Application
Catalyst® Control Center
FSL Launcher
HP Digital Imaging


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The startup entries that I've highlighted in bold text can be unchecked.

Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
HP Quick Launch Buttons
*Realtek HD Audio Manager
Realtek OSD for Volume/Mute*
HPWirelessAssistance
COMODO Internet Security
Microsoft Security Client
*LightScribe
Windows Live Messenger*
HKLM
*SUPERAntiSpyware
Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 2 0
Quicktime
iTunes
hpwuSchd Application
Catalyst® Control Center*
FSL Launcher
HP Digital Imaging

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

ok that has been done and my computer restarted


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HijackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Is your computer running any better?

-------------------------------------------------------------------

You never answered one of my earlier questions.

Did you upgrade Windows 7 to SP1, or are you still using the original version?

-------------------------------------------------------------------

You say you use *CCleaner* every day.

What do you do with it every day?

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:11:43 PM, on 6/15/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16766)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKLM] C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\7z83765ED4\inj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: FSL Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Clean - {CCF00E14-7C5E-4420-9BF3-AA4809CFAA13} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ClickClean\CCLayer.exe
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {C345E174-3E87-4F41-A01C-B066A90A49B4} (WRC Class) - http://trial.trymicrosoftoffice.com/trialoaa/buymsoffice_assets/framework//microsoft/wrc32.ocx
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9939 bytes

Sorry did not see those questions 
My computer has been running a bit better occasionally it freezes but not for long a couple seconds or so
and no I did not upgrade to SP1
should I? If so where can I?
And everyday I run a scan with CCleaner


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Follow my previous instructions in post #7 and post #15 because it looks like you've infected your computer again.

This log entry indicates that:

*O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKLM] C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\7z83765ED4\inj.exe*

------------------------------------------------------------------

Read here about how to install the Service Pack 1(SP1) upgrade.

You should've been alerted by Windows Update to install it.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6873

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

6/16/2011 5:07:25 PM
mbam-log-2011-06-16 (17-07-25).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 177948
Time elapsed: 19 minute(s), 31 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The MBAM scan log is fine. I'll be waiting to see the SAS scan log.

Make sure to delete the contents in both temp folders like you previously did. That log entry is associated with an executable file in the user temp folder.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/16/2011 at 09:23 PM

Application Version : 4.54.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 7277
Trace Rules Database Version: 5089

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:07:44

Memory items scanned : 720
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 2840
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 16340
File threats detected : 10

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\E33V55X3 ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The SAS scan log is fine - just a few adware tracking cookies.

Did you delete the contents of the 2 temp folders?

Let me see a new HiJackThis log.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

yes i did

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:33:58 PM, on 6/17/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\HPSF.exe
C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKLM] C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\7z83765ED4\inj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: FSL Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Clean - {CCF00E14-7C5E-4420-9BF3-AA4809CFAA13} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ClickClean\CCLayer.exe
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {C345E174-3E87-4F41-A01C-B066A90A49B4} (WRC Class) - http://trial.trymicrosoftoffice.com/trialoaa/buymsoffice_assets/framework//microsoft/wrc32.ocx
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10012 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start HijackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, put a checkmark in this log entry:

*O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKLM] C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\7z83765ED4\inj.exe*

then click "Fix checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis, then restart the computer.

Start HiJackThis again, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:39:04 PM, on 6/21/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/CQNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: FSL Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\FSL\FSL_Launcher\FSL_Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Clean - {CCF00E14-7C5E-4420-9BF3-AA4809CFAA13} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ClickClean\CCLayer.exe
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {C345E174-3E87-4F41-A01C-B066A90A49B4} (WRC Class) - http://trial.trymicrosoftoffice.com/trialoaa/buymsoffice_assets/framework//microsoft/wrc32.ocx
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10080 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see a new updated "uninstall_list.txt" file.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. 

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's not what I asked for.

Delete post #32.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## krazykid74 (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry i read post before.....
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
ActiveCheck component for HP Active Support Library
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Shockwave Player
Akamai NetSession Interface
AMD USB Filter Driver
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
Atheros Driver Installation Program
CamStudio OSS Desktop Recorder
CinemaNow Media Manager
ClickClean
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink MediaShow
CyberLink MediaShow
CyberLink PowerDVD 9
CyberLink PowerDVD 9
CyberLink YouCam
CyberLink YouCam
D3DX10
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7
Foxit Reader
FSL Launcher 1.1.4.4 SR1
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
HP Advisor
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP MediaSmart CinemaNow 2.0
HP Power Plan Utility
HP Software Framework
HP Update
HP User Guides 0178
HPAsset component for HP Active Support Library
IrfanView (remove only)
Java(TM) 6 Update 23
Junk Mail filter update
LabelPrint
LabelPrint
LibreOffice 3.3
LightScribe System Software
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.0.1200
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Suite Activation Assistant
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Save as PDF or XPS Add-in for 2007 Microsoft Office programs
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Works
Microsoft WSE 3.0 Runtime
Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
PhotoNow!
PhotoNow!
Power2Go
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerDirector
QuickTime
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows 7
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Recovery Manager
Revo Uninstaller 1.91
Roxio CinemaNow 2.0
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2509488)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2541012)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2541007)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB2535818)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (KB2464623)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
Send To Toys v2.6
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 System (KB2539530)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Visual Studio 2008 x64 Redistributables
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
XdN Tweaker 0.9.2.1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Java(TM) 6 Update 23* needs to be updated to *Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.26*

*LibreOffice 3.3* has replaced *OpenOffice.org* and gets a poor rating, so I question if you should use it.

I don't see either *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.657.0* or *SUPERAntiSpyware 4.54.0.1000* installed in your computer.

I'm glad to see you finally upgraded Windows 7 to SP1. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CorkyM (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a suggestion.... whenever I come across these issues I usually try to google search it.

Found this blog has a suggestion that might help.

http://www.mycomputerworks.com/uncategorized/malware

Hope it helps you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

CorkyM:

Be careful when doing a GOOGLE search for something, and don't blindly accept and follow everything you read.

There's a lot of bad and erroneous advice out there, and some of the sites will attempt to get you to buy a useless and potentially dangerous "scanner" or "cleaner".

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

